# amsterdam



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

anyone got any recommends for site close to amsterdam


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

*Holland Touring*

Geordie, have a look at Camping Bos. Google 'Het Amsterdamse Bos'. They are a very friendly family run site, in a forest setting not far from Schipol airport. To visit Amsterdam, you can buy stripencart's from the site shop. You can use these for the busses and trams. It is a two minute bus ride to the tram stop and about 25 minutes on the tram into Central Station. Amstelveen is also worth a walk to. We found a site nearer the centre but it didn't look too great. Bos is well recommended though.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Amsterdam*

Also try www.campingzeeburg.nl

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No No No Gaaspar camping is so superior to the others.

next (5min walk) to metro station 22mins to Centraal station. Not overflown and convenient for motorways.

See MHF database here>click<

strippenkarts are soon to be discontinued in favour of either a rechargeable card or a day card 24,48, 72, or 96hrs which are readily available


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> No No No Gaaspar camping is so superior to the others.
> 
> next (5min walk) to metro station 22mins to Centraal station. Not overflown and convenient for motorways.
> 
> ...


We agree this site is ideal
Dawn


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I would vote for Camping Zeeburg. So central and great feel to it. The facilities have recently been renovated, the issue I had with some of the other sites near Amsterdam was they don't allow dogs :-(

Stewart


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is Camping Zeeburg still aimed at Hippies visiting A'dam ??

When we stayed the facilities were a little rough around the edges, as were most of the guests :lol: 

Still had a great time and would return...

Dan


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

A37 said:


> Is Camping Zeeburg still aimed at Hippies visiting A'dam ??
> 
> When we stayed the facilities were a little rough around the edges, as were most of the guests :lol:
> 
> ...


That's me told and pigeon holed


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we have stayed here a couple of times. 

http://www.campingamsterdamsebos.nl/

They take the ACSI card, and you can cycle into Amsterdam its a really nice ride through the woods all cycle paths, but make sure you lock your bikes if you leave them, we watched them fishing them out of the canals last time we went. :lol: Bob.

Sorry same site. :lol:



brockley said:


> Geordie, have a look at Camping Bos. Google 'Het Amsterdamse Bos'. They are a very friendly family run site, in a forest setting not far from Schipol airport. To visit Amsterdam, you can buy stripencart's from the site shop. You can use these for the busses and trams. It is a two minute bus ride to the tram stop and about 25 minutes on the tram into Central Station. Amstelveen is also worth a walk to. We found a site nearer the centre but it didn't look too great. Bos is well recommended though.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

had a look at gaasper web site but it says you have to book seven nights min we only want to go for two or three is there a way round this


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

yes don't book


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> yes don't book


ok for me but with mrs and miss geordie on board could be a problem
if no pitches available lack of hair facilities and hormones might as well stay at home


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

*Holland Touring*

Hi Geordie,
I wouldn't like to take sides if it came to having to make a decision between Bos or Gaaspar. We have only experienced Bos and we can recommend it as a lovely rural setting with friendly staff and helpful locals who stay long term. One lovely local long term guest (non English speaker) went out of her way to explain to us how to get to an out of the way boat yard where we could re fill our gas bottles by weight for next to nothing. Having looked at Gaasper on line I think you need to re visit the site. They will allow you to stay shorter term if you ask. We are thinking that if we go that way again sometime soon, we will visit Gaaspar just so we can compare it with Bos. However I would hate to opine the virtues of one over the other without having visited both. Is there anyone out there that can give an opinion about both sites??


----------

